# The best way to start your own blog.



## knuckledragger (Jun 6, 2007)

I've tried blogging in the past without much success. I've been too busy to be consistent with it. If you blog, so you use blogger, wordpress, blogspot, or what? What is the difference between them and which one offers the most income potential?


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I've only used blogger, but it has been really easy. I found a format I liked and changed it very little. Some code was a bit hard to add, but a few tries got it right.

It seems the more content I have, especially all the pics and videos, the slower it loads. It is not slow, but somewhat perceptable to me.

Best of success to you.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd have to say that if your not routine in posting it really doesn't matter which format is better. There's nothing I jate worse than finding a blog that has a great title/intro that only has a few posts from a year ago.
That said I use blogger. I keep it simple with just pics & posts no fancy graphics although I do enjoy those on other blogs. 

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/06/growing-groceries.html


----------



## seeknulfind (Jun 6, 2011)

I always recommend installing a blog on your own domain and web host. This gives you the most control over your content (your most valuable asset). Plus your blog is secure from the whims of those hosting your blog. 

While it may not be the best platform - I use WordPress for all my blogs. There are a ton of themes and plugins you can use.

After you have your blog set up, you can recycle your content by rewriting it and post that content to blogger, wordpress.com, etc. to link back to your site.

Don't know about you but I tend to do things in spurts. I'll write several articles and then I don't want to do any more for awhile. No problem. Write your content and then schedule it to drip feed to your blog. Your blog gets regular additions and you get a breather.

You can also convert your posts to video and drip feed those to get even more mileage out of your content.

If your blog is profitable for you, you can outsource the content. Expect to pay about $5 per article minimum for good content.

Andy


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I use both. I have several blogs on Blogger and one on WordPress which I host myself. To tell you the truth, I like the Bloggers ones much better. It is just easier in some ways. I like easy, since I have three websites that are not blogs, and they take a lot more time than blogs do (selling, marketing, customers, etc.). I try to blog daily especially on my main blog. And that seems to be the one thing that really improves blog traffic. And answering your readers' questions. I get a lot in my email.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

By the bye, "Blogger" is the service and you get a domain on "blogspot". So essentially, those two are the same. So your main choices really are Blogger and Wordpress. There are others out there (squarespace, Joomla, etc) but those are the two big ones.

I've used both. I find Wordpress easier. I switched from Blogger mainly because I wanted a website with a blog, not just a blog. But then I found WP to just be so much easier and better at what it does. Took me a while to reach that conclusion as the increased functionality did mean that there was more of a learning curve. But I just switched about 2 months ago and now the Blogger interface seems hopelessly clunky.

I think both will be equal in generating revenue. I have a general bias against Blogger blogs that are hosted on the blogspot domain. you can use blogger to host on your own domain, so if you go with that service, I would do it that way. I guess I just feel that if a person isn't committed enough to shell out the $10 a month for domain hosting, why should I care about what they are selling? Personal blogs are fine on blogspot though.

I do what seeknulfind does. I get in the mood, write 5 or 6 posts and then when I don't have time, or heaven forbid, nothing interesting happens, I put up one I have in reserve.

Regular posts are a MUST for driving traffic. Whether that's one a week or one every two weeks, that's fine as long as you are regular about it. Big uneven gaps don't look good. Lost many a reader to my blog that way before I buckled down for 3 posts a week. I went from 3 or 4 unique visits a day to 20-30 just by being regular - even with no additional promotion.


----------

